# Great finger bow...Athens Excell



## EagleI79

Nice...thats really impressive!


----------



## nwjhl

my husband has just received his as well and is extremely impressed. Its super smooth to draw, quiet and he is really impressed with the grip. Well done once again Athens.


----------



## Athens_Tabman

nwjhl said:


> my husband has just received his as well and is extremely impressed. Its super smooth to draw, quiet and he is really impressed with the grip. Well done once again Athens.


I couldn't agree more. This bow is a great finger bow. I am very impressed with it.


----------



## letcher_c

couldnt find it on the site!! Does it come in camo??What is price roughly?


----------



## rodney482

letcher_c said:


> couldnt find it on the site!! Does it come in camo??What is price roughly?


click the link in my signature, then goto bows...then click target

you can order it in camo.


----------



## HighCountry46

I really want one,but it's either the bow or an elk hunt.I'll be in CO chasing wapiti.Tabman do you have both the Exceed and the Excell?? I'm interesed in a comparison of the two from a finger shooters perspective.

Still groov'n the Exceed.Heck of a bow IMO.


----------



## waterop

good look bow. love that rest. Have them on both my bows


----------



## Athens_Tabman

HighCountry46 said:


> I really want one,but it's either the bow or an elk hunt.I'll be in CO chasing wapiti.Tabman do you have both the Exceed and the Excell?? I'm interesed in a comparison of the two from a finger shooters perspective.
> 
> Still groov'n the Exceed.Heck of a bow IMO.


I did have both but trading BC and he has the Exceed now. I wish I would of kept it though.

Both bows are extremely forgiving and the handles fit well into your hand. I shoot one over and two under and I never had a problem with the bow being able to recover off of a bad release. The valley is different on each. The exceed has a little more "creep" than the Excell but they will both "get up an go". I really like how they both pull back...SMOOOOTH. I am going to make the Excell more of a "spot bow and field bow where as a Exceed (when I get my new one) I'll make it strictly a 3-D bow. Please ask any other questions. I have shot fingers my entire life and this bow is hands down the most enjoyable bow I have ever shot.


----------



## Athens_Tabman

rodney482 said:


> click the link in my signature, then goto bows...then click target
> 
> you can order it in camo.


Thanks Rodney.


----------



## Athens_Tabman

Here are some pics shooting my new Excell....love it.


----------



## NeilM

How are you guys who have Excell's getting on with them?

I like to keep an eye on possible finger bows, and apart from Martin, I don't find any of the major brands offerings appealing either because of style (Hoyt) or price (Hoyt, Mathews and PSE).

Also, as almost no suitable bows are held in stock by dealers over here (in the UK), personal recommendation carries a lot of weight.


----------



## nwjhl

My husband is rapped in his. He shot a Mathews Conquest 3 prior to the Excell and believe it to be a much nicer bow to shoot. He said its shock free and just sits in his hand, the only minus he had was "it could be faster" but I'm sure if it was faster it still wouldnt be fast enough. Well worth trying, customer service from Athens is A1.


----------



## NeilM

That sounds good. I only need 300 fps, and as I usually shoot around 60 lbs with a 30.5" DL, that is never usually a problem.

I'll keep an eye on the AT classifieds


----------



## ArtV

Having a problem finding pricing. Since you list yourself as a factory shooter I would suspect your price is different than regular retail. Most Dealers aren't interested in giving pricing over the phone. None listed have web sites or email addresses. So, I guess I am in a position of making a long distant phone call to see if I can ferret out a price. I sent an email to the company but haven't heard back. I'm not interested in driving 150 miles just to check the bow out if it isn't in a price range that is comfortable for me. So, can anybody give me a hint as to the suggested retail on Athens Excell?

Thanks

Art


----------



## rodney482

MSRP on the Excell is $999


----------



## ArtV

Thanks seems a good price. I'll give the closest vendor a call.

Art


----------



## ArcherFletch

hi,

Sorry to bump an old thread, but where can I get bright colored strings like that? They look amazing.


----------



## b0w_bender

nice looking bow!


----------



## Athens_Tabman

ArcherFletch said:


> hi,
> 
> Sorry to bump an old thread, but where can I get bright colored strings like that? They look amazing.



I have my strings made by 60X Strings (Joel McNeese, Great Falls MT). His string are very good, best materials. Check out his website.

Greg


----------



## ArcherFletch

Thank you Greg! I actually just placed my order through stevearcheryarrows.com for an Excell that looks almost exactly like yours (CF riser, silver H/W) but I went with CF limb finish and requested a red/red string - not sure who is making it. 

About the only way this bow could look any better is if it was wrapped in bacon!


----------



## Athens_Tabman

That is awsome. Athens makes their own strings...good quality. You are going to love the bow. I fell in love with it. If you have any question please give me call or PM me. 406-564-8372.

Greg


----------



## rodney482

This bow does shoot incredibly well with
fingers!!

:thumb:


----------



## ArcherFletch

Thank you Greg I will definitely take you up on your offer - and thank you rodney for putting me in touch with Steve, his customer service has been great. I will post up some more pics and video when I receive the bow, there is not enough exposure of this thing online nowadays. I scoured the internet and I could only find about 20 seconds of video of a guy shooting it at a show (it looks really smooth in that vid though!)


----------



## Athens_Tabman

ArcherFletch said:


> Thank you Greg I will definitely take you up on your offer - and thank you rodney for putting me in touch with Steve, his customer service has been great. I will post up some more pics and video when I receive the bow, there is not enough exposure of this thing online nowadays. I scoured the internet and I could only find about 20 seconds of video of a guy shooting it at a show (it looks really smooth in that vid though!)


You will be surprised of how forgiving this bow is. I love shooting it. Glad to hear that the order went well. I have found that the "athens family" is a great group of gals and guys. The pull is very smooth w/ a great back wall. Get those pics up when you can. ENJOY!!!!

Greg


----------



## ArcherFletch

Great news , Steve just told me the bow is shipping out, I can't wait to get it. He also even sent me some preview pics  The red/red looks like it's going to match with the silver/black pretty well and the CF limbs look nice matching with the riser. Will post some more pics later this week


----------



## rodney482

trucker3573 said:


> Don't see anything in your signature Rodney to click. Wondering about this bow as well.


We discontinued it.


----------

